# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Denimi i fundit me vdekje ne Shqiperi, Fier 1992 (foto)

## Jack Watson

*Një foto interesante nga rrjeti. Ky është dënimi i fundit me vdekje i aplikuar në Shqipëri, varje në në mes të qytetit. Kishte 8 muaj që kishte ardhur demokracia dhe legjislacioni nuk kishte ndryshyar ende. Dy personat në foto janë vëllezërit Josif dhe Dritëbardh Çuko nga fshati Libofshë i Fierit dhe u shpallën fajtorë për vrasje të shumëfishtë në atë që u quajt "Masakra e Libofshës". Ngjarja ndodhi në 29 maj të vitit 1992 në fshatin Libofshë kur dy vëllëzërit hynë në mesnatë në banesën e familjes Puto me qëllim grabitjen e familjes. Si pasojë ata vranë djalin e vogël të shtepisë së bashku me nusen e tij, vranë babain, vranë edhe nënën pasi e torturuan për një orë dhe në fund e mbyllën duke vrarë mbesën 8 muajshe të familjes. Plot 5 të vdekur. Ngjarja bëri bujë të madhe në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, opinioni qytetar kërkoi dënim me vdekje për autorët. Pas një gjyqi prej 24 ditësh të dy vëllezërit u shpallën fajtor dhe u dënuan me vdekje, ekzekutim me varje në mes të qytetit. Varja u bë me 25 qershor 1992 (siç shihet në foto) në mes të qytetit të Fierit dhe trupat u lanë të varur deri mbrëmjen tjetër për t'u parë nga turma njerëzisht që erdhën dhe nga qytetet e tjera.*

* * *

*Si u vranë në mesnatë dy pleq, dy të rinj dhe një foshnjë*

Sipas raportit të shënuar në policinë e Fierit mësohet se versioni i ngritur prej policisë së Fierit është i tillë: Pak pas mesnate, kur ora shënonte 00:45 minuta, në banesën e familjes Puto, autorët kanë hyrë nëpërmjet dhomës ku flinte vogëlushja 8- muajsh, Mardalena. Dritares i kanë përthyer hekurat dhe xhamin e saj e kanë hequr me mjeshtëri, me qëllim hyrjen në brendësi të banesës pa bërë zhurmë. Si fillim, pa kërkuar asnjë shpjegim, vrasësit kanë gjuajtur me një sëpatë mbi 30-vjeçarin Agim Puto, djali i vogël i familjes, që kishte vetëm pak ditë që ishte kthyer nga Greqia, ku kishte emigruar për afro 1 vit.

Më pas, vrasësit godasin po me sëpatë mbi bashkëshorten e Agimit, vetëm 25 vjeçe, e cila, sipas policisë, ka ndjerë zhurmat dhe ka dalë nga dhoma, por është qëlluar me sëpatë, duke vdekur me dorën mbi ballë, për t\‘u mbrojtur nga goditja.

Autorët, të pakënaqur me dy viktimat, lanë dhomën e çiftit të ri që vdiq dhe i drejtohen asaj të të moshuarve. Lidhin plakën Zenepen dhe përleshen me plakun, Petritin. Pas sigurimit për vdekjen e të moshuarit, ata i rikthehen sërish Zenepes.

Policia dyshon se vrasësit kanë ushtruar presion dhe tortura mbi gruan e moshuar, me qëllim që ajo të tregonte se ku ishin fshehur sendet me vlerë, që familja i kishte trashëguar, si dhe kursimet e të birit. Hezitimi i kësaj, si dhe lënia në dorë të vrasësve e valixhes së vetme me sende të shtrenjta, që babai i Zenepes kishte sjell përpara shumë vitesh nga Egjipti, ka bërë që vrasësit ta lënë në grahmat e fundit të jetës.

Qarja e foshnjës në mënyrë të vazhdueshme, bëri që autorët të shkojnë në dhomën ku ajo flinte dhe pas goditjes me thikë në qafë i përdrodhën kokën.

Agimin e ditës pasardhëse, Mitat Puto, djali i madh i familjes, që jetonte në shtëpinë ngjitur, hyri në shtëpi dhe u përball me skenën e llahtarshme. Ai ka parë në fillim nënën, që ishte mbuluar nga gjaku dhe ndodhej e shtrirë në korridor, ndërsa në të gjithë banesën muret e tavanet ishin gjakosur. Zenepja vdes gjatë udhës për në spitalin e Fierit, rreth dy orë pas ngjarjes. Ndërsa vogëlushja tetëmuajshe ndërroi jetë rrugës për në spital. Ekspertizat mjeko-ligjore të asaj kohe, të cilat janë dokumentuar të gjitha, kanë nxjerrë se çifti i bashkëshortëve, Agim dhe Rajmonda Puto, vdiqën në vend pas goditjes. Ndërkohë, policia saktësoi se katër viktimat me moshë të madhe, përjashto vogëlushen tetëmuajshe, kishin shenjën e thellë të goditjes me sëpatë në mes të ballit. Kjo nuk u arrit kurrë të shpjegohej prej organeve policore.

*Qetësimi që erdhi prej litarit
*
Varja në litar e dy vëllezërve nga Libofsha shënoi të fundit ekzekutim të dënimeve me vdekje në Shqipëri. Ky dënim u kundërshtua fort nga organizmat ndërkombëtarë, por gjeti mbështetje në opinionin vendas. Në atë kohë kur po ndryshonte rendi shoqëror, në të gjithë vendin u gjallëruan dhjetëra banda kriminale, që kryesisht merreshin me vjedhje, por që shpesh e më shpesh shkaktonin viktima. Masakra e Libofshës, me pamjet rrëqethëse të vendngjarjes, të transmetuara nga televizioni shtetëror, ishte pa dyshim më tronditësja që kishte parë ndonjëherë publiku shqiptar, i pamësuar me kronikat e zeza. Nëse për këtë ngjarje nuk do të kishte një reagim të shpejtë, kriminelët në të gjithë vendin do të merrnin hov. Për këtë arsye, autoritetet e kohës kërkuan nga organet e drejtësisë, që ishin ende të varura nga pushteti qendror, për të gjetur dhe dënuar sa më shpejt autorët e krimit. Ashtu u bë. Brenda 24 ditëve gjithçka mori fund. Njerëzit që u dënuan me varje në litar nuk patën kohë të ankoheshin. Por ekzekutimi me metodat e komunizmit, në mes të qytetit, pati efektin që prisnin drejtuesit e shtetit. Krimi në të gjithë vendin u tulat dhe iu desh kohë të rizgjohej.

----------


## Brari

duhet vene denimi me vdekje se ndryshe  kerdia po behet..

kriminelit ja kan len te drejten e denimit me vdekje..
bile pa trup gjykues.. e avokat..
vet krimineli vendos kujt do ja marri jeten pabesisht barbarisht..

mirpo shteti nuk mund ta denoje kriminelin..ne se..ne se e kap.. 

kjo eshte tmerr..

prandaj un shpesh u jap drejt vetgjyqesive..

dhe vet po me ra kush ne qaf.. do ta denoj me vdekje..sepse me shtet e gjyqe sja kam ngen..

..

----------


## EuroStar1

Cilat jane procedurat qe duhen ndjekur per rikthimin e denimit me vdekje ?

----------


## Bamba

*Qetësimi që erdhi prej litarit*

----------


## Ziti

> Cilat jane procedurat qe duhen ndjekur per rikthimin e denimit me vdekje ?


1-duhet te mos pranojme te futemi ne evrope
2-duhet te behet referendum popullor

----------


## EuroStar1

> 1-duhet te mos pranojme te futemi ne evrope
> 2-duhet te behet referendum popullor


Nga kush duhet te meren keto hapa ? d.m.th kush mund te ket force te filloje iniciativen per vendosjen e keti ligji edhe pse na kushton ne ane te tjera.

Kur te jemi gati per ne BE atehere te hym si njerez dhe jo si vrases ordinere

----------


## Dito

*Skuadrat e zeza* i kam permendur shpesh ne kete forum. *DUHEN BERE*.

----------


## Ziti

> Nga kush duhet te meren keto hapa ? d.m.th kush mund te ket force te filloje iniciativen per vendosjen e keti ligji edhe pse na kushton ne ane te tjera.
> 
> Kur te jemi gati per ne BE atehere te hym si njerez dhe jo si vrases ordinere


pse kujton ti se evropianet jane me te civilizuar se ne?
ata jane kafshe qe po mos te ishte amerika di i  kishin vrare te gjithe emigrantet.
shqiptaret kane nevoje vetem per nxitje per te punuar, vetem kaq.
krimet do zhduken dal-ngadal

----------


## EuroStar1

> pse kujton ti se evropianet jane me te civilizuar se ne?
> ata jane kafshe qe po mos te ishte amerika di i  kishin vrare te gjithe emigrantet.
> shqiptaret kane nevoje vetem per nxitje per te punuar, vetem kaq.
> krimet do zhduken dal-ngadal


Nuk jam dakord !

Shume krime po kryhen nga nxenes shkollash te cikleve te ndryshme. Shum krime po i kryejn njerez me biznese dhe ne sfera te ndryshme pune. Po kryhen vrasje per xhelozi, per troje, per gerrvishje automjetesh, per nje te share ose pse i foles kusherires leng ster lengu

Jan te rradha krimet qe kryhen gjoja nga varferia apo papunsia

----------


## Bamba

> Nuk jam dakord !
> 
> Shume krime po kryhen nga nxenes shkollash te cikleve te ndryshme. Shum krime po i kryejn njerez me biznese dhe ne sfera te ndryshme pune. Po kryhen vrasje per xhelozi, per troje, per gerrvishje automjetesh, per nje te share ose pse i foles kusherires leng ster lengu
> 
> Jan te rradha krimet qe kryhen gjoja nga varferia apo papunsia


Ky eshte problemi. Te gjithe mendojne se jane te paprekshem nga drejtesia. Me lek mund te besh si te teket ....nuk ka me njeri frike per asnje/asgje! Vetem frika mund ta zbusi pak vendin tone e ta drejtoj...

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Menyra sesi e vrane ate familje barbarisht ata, e meritonin plotesisht ate varje edhe pse une personalisht jam kundra denimit me vdekje.

----------


## JacobGold

> Nga kush duhet te meren keto hapa ? d.m.th kush mund te ket force te filloje iniciativen per vendosjen e keti ligji edhe pse na kushton ne ane te tjera.
> 
> Kur te jemi gati per ne BE atehere te hym si njerez dhe jo si vrases ordinere


Qytetaret dhe vota e tyre, ato duhet qe te votojne nje njeri qe do te sjelle kerkesat e tyre ne parlament, dhe nga aty te formojne ligjin, ta propozojne, kalojne dhe ta miratojne!

----------


## JacobGold

> pse kujton ti se evropianet jane me te civilizuar se ne?
> ata jane kafshe qe po mos te ishte amerika di i  kishin vrare te gjithe emigrantet.
> shqiptaret kane nevoje vetem per nxitje per te punuar, vetem kaq.
> krimet do zhduken dal-ngadal



Nga i merrni keto informato more njerez?

----------


## JacobGold

> Menyra sesi e vrane ate familje barbarish*t ata, e meritonin plotesisht ate varje edhe pse une personalisht jam kundra denimit me vdekje.*



Foli hipokriti islamuc  :perqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Qytetaret dhe vota e tyre, ato duhet qe te votojne nje njeri qe do te sjelle kerkesat e tyre ne parlament, dhe nga aty te formojne ligjin, ta propozojne, kalojne dhe ta miratojne!


Qytetaret apo katunaret duhet te ndjekin disa hapa ligjor per te arritur deri ne kutit e votimit dhe une konkretisht po pyes per keto hapa ligjore qe duhen ndjekur dhe nga kush mund te meret kjo inisiative ?

Populli pa perfaqsues ligjore nuk ben dot asnje hap per te ndryshuar kushtetuten

----------


## JacobGold

> Qytetaret apo katunaret duhet te ndjekin disa hapa ligjor per te arritur deri ne kutit e votimit dhe une konkretisht po pyes per keto hapa ligjore qe duhen ndjekur dhe nga kush mund te meret kjo inisiative ?
> 
> Populli pa perfaqsues ligjore nuk ben dot asnje hap per te ndryshuar kushtetuten


Deputet jane perfaqesuesit ligjor zoteri dhe ato zgjedhen nga populli.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Deputet jane perfaqesuesit ligjor zoteri dhe ato zgjedhen nga populli.


Normalisht duhet te ishte sic thua ti, por keta deputete "perfaqsues te popullit" nuk kane as zyre pritje per qytetaret qe i votuan. Eshte edhe avokati i popullit, por nuk e di se sa here qe permendet kjo shprehja perfaqsues i popullit me perzihen zorret.

Ja perfaqsuesit e popullit

Deputetet -> Nuk kan ambjente dhe orare per pritjen e popullit qe e votoi

Avokati i popullit -> I super politizuar dhe ngre ceshtje qe kan inters financiar per te

Sindikatat e pavarura dhe te puntoreve -> Cfar te them une per keta halabake ? Nuk gjej fjale ti pershkruaj maskaralleqet e tyre. Me thuaj nje rast kur jan ngritur per hallet e popullit ?

Nese do , bejme muhabet sa te duash, por prap do dalim ne fillim , qe kush do ta kerkoje ligjin per denim me vdekje

----------


## JacobGold

Pra fajin a ka populli qe i voton kto maskarenje ne zyre!

----------


## PINK

ate varjen e kane merituar kafshet, monstrat. Shume histori makaber. Po femijen 8 muajshme pse e vrane?  :i ngrysur:

----------

